# CLOSE UP ALDABRA MATING PICTURE



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 20, 2012)

Ummmmm....


----------



## ascott (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow....wonder if he's singing her a Barry White tune....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 20, 2012)

I was afraid to open this thread.


----------



## ascott (Mar 20, 2012)

Captain....I went past it a couple of times myself...was not sure of how "up close" Greg was meaning......then I reminded myself I am a grown up....lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> Captain....I went past it a couple of times myself...was not sure of how "up close" Greg was meaning......then I reminded myself I am a grown up....lol



 We have real closeups, i am leery of posting some ......!



dmmj said:


> I was afraid to open this thread.



 Frontal closeups......lol. Captain........(dmmj)! Nice! LOL!


----------



## wellington (Mar 20, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I was afraid to open this thread.



I too was worried. But you do see, we still looked


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 20, 2012)

You will never guess what my husband asked if his head was


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys are too funny


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like he's yelling at her... whatever gets them excited I guess.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 20, 2012)

Are they smooching?


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2012)

well.. if you look at it quick enough.. you cant tell what end this is... Thier necks and head and a bit phallic.. (sp? )


----------



## bigred (Mar 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> Wow....wonder if he's singing her a Barry White tune....



No Silly hes singing her a Marvin Gay song "lets get it Oh I forgot the words



Kerryann said:


> You will never guess what my husband asked if his head was



Yes Me to


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Captain....I went past it a couple of times myself...was not sure of how "up close" Greg was meaning......then I reminded myself I am a grown up....lol
> ...





Just label the thread as having adult content or something along those lines to warn folks and we should be good.

I don't think she is too impressed with the whole thing.


----------



## Zamric (Mar 21, 2012)

She looks a bit hesitant... maybe he's wispering "Sweet Nothings" in her ear...


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

haha!


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 24, 2012)

The male was probably singing.. and the female was like "oh get on with it... hurry up I'm hungry..." Lol.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 24, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

how people think it goes....


your picture shows how it really goes. hahah


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 24, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> how people think it goes....
> 
> 
> your picture shows how it really goes. hahah


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 26, 2012)

This whole thread made me LOL


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2012)

drgnfly2265 said:


> This whole thread made me LOL


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (Mar 26, 2012)

He he, I am embarrassed to admit it but for a second I thought the same... 




Kerryann said:


> You will never guess what my husband asked if his head was


----------

